# [ERLEDIGT] Probleme mit Authorization in Nexus und mvn deploy plugin



## dmike (24. Apr 2015)

Ich versuche gerade mit dem mvn deploy Plugin ein WAR Archiv in mein lokales Nexus Repo zu deployen, wie hier beschrieben.

Erst mal die gute Nachricht:
Hochladen kann ich das WAR archive per *mvn deploy:file*  ohne Probleme. Die Credentials stehen in meiner ~/.m2/settings.xml und sind demnach korrekt. So weit so gut, hier also der ganze Aufruf:

mvn deploy:deploy-file \
 -Durl=http://172.17.0.12:8080/nexus-latest/content/repositories/snapshot-dev13 \
 -Dfile=target/cm-impl-2.1.71-SNAPSHOT.war \
 -DpomFile=pom.xml \
 -DrepositoryId=snapshot-dev13

Versuche ich aber das gleiche einfach mit "*mvn deploy*" scheitert das Hochladen an HTTP Error 401 vom Nexus. Ich habe mir das parallel mit tcpdump angesehen und dabei festgestellt, dass die BASIC AUTHENTICATION tatsächlich nur mit mvn deploy:file gesendet wird. Benutze ich mvn deploy fehlen die Credentials im HTTP Header. Soweit hat Nexus also zwar recht, aber ich frage mich warum das selbe Maven deploy Plugin im letzten Fall die Credentials nicht mitschicken möchte:

Maven:
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.7:deploy (default-deploy) on project cm-impl: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact de.xxx:cm-impl:war:2.1.71-20150424.111154-2 from/to nexus-deployment-snapshot-dev13 (http://172.17.0.12:8080/nexus-latest/content/repositories/snapshot-dev13): Connection reset -> [Help 1]

Nexus 401 ERROR
172.17.42.1 - - [24/Apr/2015:11:11:54 +0000] "PUT /nexus-latest/content/repositories/snapshot-dev13/de/xxxx/cm-impl/2.1.71-SNAPSHOT/cm-impl-2.1.71-20150424.111154-2.pom HTTP/1.1" 401 -

Das Nexus Repo ist dabei übrigens leer. Ich hatte das zu erst erfolgreich hochgeladenen Artefakt in Nexus gelöscht.

Bei Erfolg schreibt Nexus folgendes ins Log:
172.17.42.1 - - [24/Apr/2015:11:15:23 +0000] "PUT /nexus-latest/content/repositories/snapshot-dev13/de/xxxx/cm-impl/2.1.71-SNAPSHOT/cm-impl-2.1.71-20150424.111521-2.pom HTTP/1.1" 201 -

Server-URL, Repo-URL und der Eintrag im Nexus Log sind also bis auf den Fehlercode absolut gleich.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Apache Maven 3.3.1
Nexus 2.11.2-06


----------



## dmike (24. Apr 2015)

Hehe am Ende war es nur ein Typo in meiner pom.xml. Alles gut


----------

